# What if I told you I was split almost 50/50 on the personality test



## json (Nov 11, 2012)

So I took a personality test, and multiple times, I am always almost 50-50 on both sides, the only one I wasn't 50-50 so much on was Extravert Introvert

Extravert 63%
Introvert 37%

Sensing 53%
Intuition 47%

Thinking 47%
Feeling 53%

Judging 42%
Perceiving 58%


So it seems im more Extraverted, and im more perceiving, but some people on the forum thought I was an ENFP, others thought I might be ENTP, What if I was every personality type, and I just "knew" everyone really well because I could switch my personality a little bit. I also took a test on right brain/left brain, and I am very much split on that too, interesting indeed.


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

Doesn't seem possible since the functions for the different types vary a good bit. I used to be on the fence for a couple things in the beginning but that's because I was thinking in terms of stereotypes. Once I saw what set them apart then I realized my leanings


----------



## NighTi (Jan 1, 2013)

At best, the test shows probabilities. As @Trajan117 suggested, the underlying cognitive functions are stark choices between opposites, an all-or-nothing affair. If you complete @Spades's http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html, we can take a shot at typing you by your free-form answers. That usually works out better than the multiple-choice tests. Please post your answers in this thread.


----------



## Trajan117 (Mar 31, 2013)

NighTi said:


> At best, the test shows probabilities. As @Trajan117 suggested, the underlying cognitive functions are stark choices between opposites, an all-or-nothing affair. If you complete @Spades's http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html, we can take a shot at typing you by your free-form answers. That usually works out better than the multiple-choice tests. Please post your answers in this thread.


What he said ^^^^


----------



## Ellis Bell (Mar 16, 2012)

NighTi said:


> At best, the test shows probabilities. As @_Trajan117_ suggested, the underlying cognitive functions are stark choices between opposites, an all-or-nothing affair. If you complete @_Spades_'s http://personalitycafe.com/whats-my-personality-type/99679-whats-my-type-questionnaire.html, we can take a shot at typing you by your free-form answers. That usually works out better than the multiple-choice tests. Please post your answers in this thread.


Exactly, the test only shows _strength of chance_ that you prefer that dichotomy (think about it this way: if you went to a doctor and she told you that you only have a 53% chance of surviving a disease, wouldn't you go for a second opinion or more in-depth tests?)


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

I'd say you were a very honest person, little else. The most significant letter regarding your type is E/I and it seems you do have a preference there but beyond that the tests try and peg you as one extreme or the other while few people really are, so if you're honest and actually consider the questions near 50/50 is what you should get. 

The best way to type yourself would be to read lots, the distant second best option is completing a questionnaire (it's hard to get the many facets of your personality written out, and if you do you rarely get responses because it's hard for even very knowledgeable people to choose between the contradicting elements) 

I wish you luck whichever route you take :happy:


----------



## BlueSeven (Nov 19, 2012)

I would tell you that this happens to many, and doing some cognitive function searching might benefit you.


----------



## Ghoustfox (Apr 20, 2013)

50/50 people= people who see everything in 50/50
Personal i think that seeing everything in 50/50 is not completely a bad thing, people who are actually allays 50/50 haw the potential to see all arguments in both sides and pick whichever suits them best, although if the person is completely 50/50 the person will haw a problem with picking as 50/50 people are usually indecisive, I wander why that would be? If you are actually a 50/50 type of a person you will be able to answer this: is evil always a bad thing?





50/50 answer: although evil is seen as morally incorrect, evil can be used as a means for good to occur, for example: if a relative murders another relative of his/her, it should be demonised and classified as evil, right? but what if the relative who was murdered would haw an even more terrible fate if not murdered, for example an even more painful death or life than the person murdered was saved from by the(murderer) does that mean th murder is good, no, murder is still demonisedand is still morally incorrect. If their was no evil their would be no good, although a counterbalance of less evil and more good would be ideal, it is impossible to the current version of humanity... and on, and on, and on.
So if you want to become completely a 50/50 person then all you knead to do is constantly train and perfect in noticing not just the white, black or both, you would also need to consider the gray and concentrate on all of the the colors, then compare those colors and you might eventually start noticing differences of the same ones, or you might not, if you do not start noticing differences, try again a couple of times, if you still don't then maybe you are just not the right type of person, although what do I know? 
If you are currently confused I completely understand.
Also if you find spelling mistakes sorry for those to.
Haw a nice life.


----------



## json (Nov 11, 2012)

Ghoustfox said:


> 50/50 people= people who see everything in 50/50
> Personal i think that seeing everything in 50/50 is not completely a bad thing, people who are actually allays 50/50 haw the potential to see all arguments in both sides and pick whichever suits them best, although if the person is completely 50/50 the person will haw a problem with picking as 50/50 people are usually indecisive, I wander why that would be? If you are actually a 50/50 type of a person you will be able to answer this: is evil always a bad thing?
> 
> 
> ...


INTP, excellent, your attempt at a mind fuck has been thwarted by NT security, please exit to the left.

Anyhow welcome to the forum, noticed you created an account, and this is your first post, well welcome.


----------



## DAPHNE XO (Jan 16, 2012)

From your posts in the INFJ forum, my guess is ENTP.


----------

